# Have to Brag! Ballgown pics added



## supaspot (Jul 4, 2011)

just wanted to brag...... we went to the Equi-Festival of Ireland this weekend , its probably our biggest show of the year and all the best minis in Ireland attend , its very glamorous and we wear ball gowns for evening performances (under spotlights with loud music etc )

My boy RHA Rangers Absolut took 1st place in AMHA stallions and 1st place in Open Halter stallion - Im so proud of him !!






heres a couple of pics taken in the afternoon , Im hoping the professional photographer will have some of the more glam pics of me wearing my ballgown !

we use red rosettes over here for first place not blue like in the US lol


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations! You both look fantastic!

Barbara


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome job!!! You have every reason to brag!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

That's awesome!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 4, 2011)

You both look fantastic Sue and well deserved. I really hope I get to go next yr even if its just as a spectator.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations, you both look awesome.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2011)

Many congratulations Sue - well done both of you.








I really love your boy's colouring - cant wait for a picture of you in the ball gown!

Anna


----------



## supaspot (Jul 4, 2011)

there are several on their website , I cant post pics- Im not allowed because they are copyrighted ( Im buying some but that will take several days to arrive ) have a look and see if you can spot me lol - theres 5 pics and Im wearing a long wine coloured dress

http://www.pdsphotos.info/products.asp?Startprod=0&idevent=21237&numberofthumbs=12


----------



## mrsj (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh hello again Sue! Well done!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 9, 2011)

have the pics back from the professional photographer who was at the show , there was over 30 to choose from but cant afford them all


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh he looks fabulous Sue, such a good looking boy.





Love the ballgown picture - it is such fun when everyone dresses up in their fine clothes for the evening performance. You look fantastic!





Anna


----------



## albahurst (Jul 9, 2011)

Very neat and congratulations on a wonderful show!

I love the ballgown idea!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 10, 2011)

albahurst said:


> Very neat and congratulations on a wonderful show!
> 
> I love the ballgown idea!


throughout the day there are qualifying classes (in normal daywear ) and the first two placed from each class go forward to the evening performance , we get dressed up and as each horse is annouced individually over the speakers he/she comes trotting in followed by the spotlights and with very loud music playing , when all horses are in the ring then they are stood up for the judges , it makes the day so much more fun and there is always a lovely atmposphere , I think its my favourite show of the year


----------

